# AutoPilot not activated after a week and over 65 miles



## MikeHoncho (Sep 7, 2018)

Any of you have a significant wait time before AutoPilot activates? When we took delivery, they told us it would take a "couple" of days for enhanced auto pilot to activate. Week later....still waiting....


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Mine started working after about 25 miles. I had to enable it in settings - it came turned off - check that it's turned on. I forget where exactly, but it shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## Foxtrotter (Sep 12, 2017)

Yes, ours, delivered in early August, waited almost two weeks for autopilot to be installed over the air. And then it took escalating the issue through the executive escalation in the support/communication screen of your account on Tesla.com
Otherwise I couldn't find out anything about when it would be installed.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

With build 34.1, there's a little graphic that attempts to show how far along the autopilot calibration process is.

But I guess that only appears if the feature itself has been activated, and you're just waiting for calibration to complete.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

I don't necessarily want to hijack this thread, but I do have a question about autopilot calibration.

I know some people think that it's not really doing anything.

But is it possible that it is monitoring where you are driving and using that to calibrate what the "middle of the lane" is?

I feel like my car hugs the left side of the lane, and I wonder if I had been driving a little to the left during its calibration and this is the result. Or it may simply be that the 3 is a bit wider than other cars I've driven. But I am wondering if this is a possibility.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

MikeHoncho said:


> Any of you have a significant wait time before AutoPilot activates? When we took delivery, they told us it would take a "couple" of days for enhanced auto pilot to activate. Week later....still waiting....


If you have 65 miles after a week of driving, that's the problem.

I believe that it wants 20-30 miles of driving with well marked roads and generally straight roadways, i.e. Interstate.
Mine activated on the way home from delivery, about 25 miles on an Interstate.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

NOGA$4ME said:


> But is it possible that it is monitoring where you are driving and using that to calibrate what the "middle of the lane" is?


My guess (and it's only a guess) is that there's some variability in how all of the cameras are aimed. The calibration procedure is trying to figure out how each one is aimed so that the car can correctly use the camera images to keep the car within the lane.


----------



## viperd (Feb 17, 2017)

garsh said:


> With build 34.1, there's a little graphic that attempts to show how far along the autopilot calibration process is.
> 
> But I guess that only appears if the feature itself has been activated, and you're just waiting for calibration to complete.


Do you have pic or link of the graphic?


----------



## airbutchie (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm currently having this issue, too... Pickup the car on 9/8... Build was 2018.32.6 ... Drove home (for the most part) on the freeway with a distance of roughly 40 miles from the delivery location... Drove a bit more during the afternoon, some the following day, as well as driving it to work today... So far 72 miles on the odometer with 75% highway and 25% street driving... No indication showing autopilot has been activated... The "Autopilot" option on the LCD screen is accessible with some all option on... 

I'm hoping that it activates by 100 miles... Otherwise, I'm going to have to call Tesla for assistance...



PS. On a side note, the "Summons" feature is not showing up on my iPhone, either... I'm curious to know if that also shows up once Autopilot kicks in... Anyone know?


----------



## Foxtrotter (Sep 12, 2017)

It sounds as though autopilot is not installed on your vehicle. You should have seen a message that it was calibrating during the first 30 or so miles. Then when it becomes available summon will appear on the phone app. For us, when EAP was finally pushed by tesla summon suddenly appeared on the app.


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

Yep, mine activated when I drove home from delivery.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

viperd said:


> Do you have pic or link of the graphic?


Bah, I forgot to try taking a picture last night. I'll try to remember to do so tonight.

I've only driven ~7 miles so far, so my car's still in the middle of calibrating. I should be able to snap a picture.


----------



## airbutchie (Sep 1, 2018)

Foxtrotter said:


> It sounds as though autopilot is not installed on your vehicle. You should have seen a message that it was calibrating during the first 30 or so miles. Then when it becomes available summon will appear on the phone app. For us, when EAP was finally pushed by tesla summon suddenly appeared on the app.


As of this morning, it still hasn't kicked in... 105 miles, thus far... I'll definitely call them today...


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

You can check in the Driving setting (little gear upper right hand corner)....

Selecting that will bring up a menu which lists AUTO PILOT.... It is there, then you activate it.... If it's not there, then you don't have the software...


----------



## airbutchie (Sep 1, 2018)

Chris350 said:


> You can check in the Driving setting (little gear upper right hand corner).... Selecting that will bring up a menu which lists AUTO PILOT.... It is there, then you activate it.... If it's not there, then you don't have the software...


It's definitely available and accessible (not grey'd out)... I can change settings and such with restrictions... So here's something funny that just happened when I went to get something in my car... On the LCD screen, a message popped up asking if I'm interested in a 14-day trial to try EAP!!! Bwahahahaha... WTH... I had to laugh at that, since I purchased the full feature during my Model 3 configurations... Lol...


----------



## Foxtrotter (Sep 12, 2017)

Our 2nd model 3 was delivered without EAP even though we had purchased it and FSD. It took a couple of weeks and guidance here to nudge Tesla to get it installed. The obvious sign that it was installed was that summon appeared on the app. It certainly sounds as though it wasn't installed on your car. 

On the other hand or car, that is our first model 3, EAP was just disabled by a failed software update and it has been at the SC for a couple of days for them to figure out how to fix it consulting with the mothership. I'd strongly suggest getting an appointment at the nearest SC as soon as possible and raising a bit of disturbance that the car was delivered without something you paid for. I think you are well beyond the time in which it will "fix" itself.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

airbutchie said:


> I'm currently having this issue, too... Pickup the car on 9/8... Build was 2018.32.6 ... Drove home (for the most part) on the freeway with a distance of roughly 40 miles from the delivery location... Drove a bit more during the afternoon, some the following day, as well as driving it to work today... So far 72 miles on the odometer with 75% highway and 25% street driving... No indication showing autopilot has been activated... The "Autopilot" option on the LCD screen is accessible with some all option on...
> 
> I'm hoping that it activates by 100 miles... Otherwise, I'm going to have to call Tesla for assistance...
> 
> ...


Sounds like you don't have EAP.

If you have EAP, "Summon" should appear as a choice in the app.

I had the same issue, called Tesla and within a few days they set me up and sent me an email to verify.

EDIT: Another easy way to tell if your car has EAP is to go to "Autopilot" in the car menu and see if you have "Autosteer (BETA)".


----------



## airbutchie (Sep 1, 2018)

^ So I called Tesla and the rep mentioned there were a series of Model 3's (at the Marina Del Rey pick up center) where the EAP's were not activated... They thought they got everyone activated, but apparently not me... So they pushed it up the system to have the EAP activate on my car and that it should take 24 hours to finalize... With that said, I looked at my phone a few moments ago to see if anything had been updated... Low-and-behold, I now have the "Summons" feature on my Tesla app... Something that was completely missing since Saturday's pickup... I'm off to test and see if the EAP is activated on my Model 3 now... BRB!!



EDIT: All it well and good!!! EAP is fully functional... WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Hooray!


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

airbutchie said:


> ^ So I called Tesla and the rep mentioned there were a series of Model 3's (at the Marina Del Rey pick up center) where the EAP's were not activated... They thought they got everyone activated, but apparently not me... So they pushed it up the system to have the EAP activate on my car and that it should take 24 hours to finalize... With that said, I looked at my phone a few moments ago to see if anything had been updated... Low-and-behold, I now have the "Summons" feature on my Tesla app... Something that was completely missing since Saturday's pickup... I'm off to test and see if the EAP is activated on my Model 3 now... BRB!!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: All it well and good!!! EAP is fully functional... WOOT WOOT!!!


Thats awesome. Just remember to be careful and only use it on highways for now.


----------



## Moeshorz (Sep 12, 2018)

I had a similar situation (VIN in the 60k). Call to the support center resulted in them pushing it remotely within a few hours.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

viperd said:


> Do you have pic or link of the graphic?


I couldn't find an exact image, but it's one of those circular-progress-bar UIs that appears underneath the speedometer, near where the Autopilot icon normally appears (IIRC). It's hard to miss. Something like this:








Random calibration anecdote: my drive home from the delivery center was only 8 miles, and Autopilot only calibrated to 25% on that trip. Curiously, after my car sat parked in the driveway overnight, Autopilot reported that it was 50% calibrated the next morning, even though the odometer hadn't budged.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> I couldn't find an exact image, but it's one of those circular-progress-bar UIs that appears underneath the speedometer, near where the Autopilot icon normally appears (IIRC). It's hard to miss. Something like this:


Yes, the circular progress bar is like that, but instead of "78%" in the middle, it has the autopilot steering wheel symbol IIRC.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

garsh said:


> Yes, the circular progress bar is like that, but instead of "78%" in the middle, it has the autopilot steering wheel symbol IIRC.


Bingo! I recall seeing that too, now that you mention it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> Yes, the circular progress bar is like that, but instead of "78%" in the middle, it has the autopilot steering wheel symbol IIRC.


Here's a photo:


----------



## JeopardE (Mar 24, 2018)

babula said:


> Thats awesome. Just remember to be careful and only use it on highways for now.


Actually I think there is nothing wrong with using speed assist on just about any road/street - works really well and takes a huge load off the effort of driving. Autosteer though should generally be used on highways and is less than reliable on other roads.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I drove home 240 miles and still no autopilot and no calibrating message. I compared autopilot screens with another M3 owner and realized my vehicle apparently didn't know EAP was an option. After several emails to support, they finally pushed the proper config and now it works.


----------



## airbutchie (Sep 1, 2018)

^ Glad to hear EAP is now fully activated for you, Rick...


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

airbutchie said:


> ^ Glad to hear EAP is now fully activated for you, Rick...


Thanks!


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

Same issue for me - took delivery Tuesday, didn't see any autopilot options on the car or summon on the phone. I called support this morning and lo and behold, it wasn't installed. The gentleman I spoke with said he would forward to the appropriate team to get it fixed within 7 days. They will follow up with a call or email when it is complete.

My call was based on the fact that my autopilot screen didn't have any typical options listed and there's no summon option on my phone.


----------



## copter_ken (Oct 6, 2018)

I have the same issue, i suspect. Where did you find the support phone number?
Thx


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

copter_ken said:


> I have the same issue, i suspect. Where did you find the support phone number?
> Thx


Tesla website, support page. The number has a menu where I selected a "autopilot" problems option.


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

For anyone still having this issue, I went to the Service Center and they fixed within 10 minutes.


----------

